# CPT code for destruction of benign lesions (warts) on the preineum and scrotum



## dparker19

*CPT code for destruction of benign lesions (warts) on the perineum and scrotum*

Hello!
I am trying to assign appropriate CPT codes for destruction of warts on the perineum and scrotum.  There are specific codes for the anus and penis but I can't locate specific codes for the perineum and scrotum.  Is it best practice to report those services with the codes for destruction of benign lesion of skin?  
Thanks!


----------



## kvangoor

I would use 17110


----------

